# Don Consemillas 2011



## DonConSemillas (Jun 6, 2011)

This is our first grow together as Don Consemillas. So... lets get it on !

Strains: 
- Regular
*Cheese
Harlem Diesel
Jack Diesel
Critical 47
Black Widow
Sour Amnesia
Mr. Bubba
Early Afghani*

- Express
*Afghan Express
Critical Express*

Lets take a look


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

:holysheep: The look great Don. :aok:  Quite a buffet!  I'll tag along if ya don't mind. I love buffet's.


----------



## Locked (Jun 6, 2011)

Got room for a Hamster? I will park my furry lil butt over here. Nice lineup...are the express autos or short flowering?


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jun 6, 2011)

The express's are auto. They are flowering beautifully. These pics are a few days old, you wont believe how much they have grown .

I dont mind if any of you tag along, just that we have to wait a little .

So, party at our place !


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 6, 2011)

picked up a chair


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 6, 2011)

ill pull up piece of fur, & not the hamster! green mojo


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jun 7, 2011)

Some more photos I took this morning  







Keep blazin, stay safe !


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 7, 2011)

DonConSemillas said:
			
		

> Some more photos I took this morning
> View attachment 170382
> View attachment 170383
> View attachment 170384
> ...


 :holysheep: That's a nice cola you have there!


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jun 7, 2011)

Thats a Critical Express, it gets more beautiful as each day goes by 

Can't wait to get a taste of it !


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jun 8, 2011)

Some closer look at the flowers  





Stay safe ! :hubba:


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jun 13, 2011)

Found a male among the Cheese, so far we got 1 or 2 more male suspects .

Everythings going fine, ill come with more pics soon.

Stay safe !:hubba:


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 13, 2011)

lol u barried ur male with a cross:holysheep:    thats some funny shat


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jun 14, 2011)

Our girls are often compared with a human, and we love them likewise.
Its good to enjoy doing what you like.
Tomorrow ill post some pics with the advanced flowering Critical and Afghan Express. They are going like nuts 

All the best and stay safe !


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 14, 2011)

Haha, that last set of pics cracked me up. RIP


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jun 15, 2011)

So, here they are 
The Critical Express





We got another 10 that didnt popped cuz they were put straight into the soil. Germinated and replanted them, now we wait :hubba: .






Stay safe !


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jun 22, 2011)

We had some guerilla cheese, the other morning when we went to water them we found an empty leveled field. My heart stopped. :/ we saved 6 out of 10 and transplanted them in pots. They are recovering well.

On the other side, the small Critical Express is about ready, now its 1 week without water and up to dry .

Next week we're gonna be really busy. The other Critical Exp. is about due and we will manually flower some Cheese, Early Afghani, Haarlem Diesel, African Cheese and Bigrasta.

Ill come with some pics tomorrow.

Stay safe and enjoy this lovely summer !


----------



## mountain man (Jun 22, 2011)

Why don't you let them grow up a little bit before you flower them?


----------



## MrFulldankWeed (Jun 22, 2011)

There looking nice man, where do you get your seeds from?


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jun 23, 2011)

@mountain man: they are around waist level, so we decided they are good for flowering .

@MrFulldankWeed: we are a seed retailer, so we used the seeds we sell; and some we got from a friend.

On the other side, the Critical Exp. is looking good, starting to get dry  can't wait to taste it *yummy yummy*

Here are some photos 










We have twins !  


Stay safe !


----------



## burner (Jun 23, 2011)

budding up real nice :aok:


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, been missing a while, had some problems at home ( nothing serious to hurt the girls  )

So, lets do a recap on what has been happening lately at DCS 

- The ones in pots are starting to flower nice after 4 days of 12/12, theres a multitude of tastes and aromas in there 
- Lost 2 of the Cheese that was saved from the guerilla grow, but the others are recovering well.
- We started using a new soil, called Cannacrem, one of the best things I saw . It creates some really huge monsters.

Ill be coming with some photos too soon, but for now we lost our camera 
So, untill the next time, have  a nice day ! 

PS: someone please turn off the heat in here !!


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jul 7, 2011)

Damn you heat !

Mhm, so we're out of Sour Amnesia, cuz 1 died and 1 turned out male. The heat out here is killing them. We got them in the house for flowering them and we had some really big problems...

Hopefully they will recover and go well.

On the other side, we're soon from chopping 1 Critical express, 1 Mayday express and 2 Afghan Expresses  looking forward.

Have a nice day and stay safe !

PS: dont stay in the sun too much )


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 7, 2011)

i think i know wat u mean its been triple digits(as we could only expect)since the fourth. couple clouds not doing their job . had a couple tiny autos wilting due to heat this morning. just saty in the shade and hydrate. looking good and safe growning Don


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jul 11, 2011)

we finally got a taste of our first plants. so, lets recap:
( unfurtunately i dont have any photos  )

critical express - has a niste citric ( orange, lime, lemon ) taste and kicks right in the head. the high is energic and very relaxing at the same time.

afghan express - has a somewhat hashish taste and it dries the mouth right at the first smokes. good fun and laughter high with tears even !! 

mayday express - this one is a little hard to get, its still a little dry so we only got a taste of the little satellite buds. but i have to say that until now this is my favorite . it has a strong acid taste, the high is great, as it really chills you.

until the next time, be safe ! and stay out of the sun ! 

- DCS crew


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey everyone, its been some time.

I have some good news and some bad news, unfortunately.
One of our little puppies died monday morning, probably poisoned or by some snake bite. But, like every other things in life, every bad thing can have a good outcome, so the vet we took her monday morning got us a 1 year old labrador-like male. RIP little one 

We had some busy days here at DCS, we've been trimming some of the afghan express, so here are some pics :









Some bigger, some smaller we are proud of all our little girls 

Ill come tomorrow with the flowering regulars.
Have a nice day and stay safe ! :hubba:


----------



## burner (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Don, if it wasn't a snake bite what do you think it was?


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jul 22, 2011)

The vet also said it could be from growing too fast and her chest broke somewhere and she couldnt breathe. Anyway it was a sad day for us :<

So, as i promised here are some photos with the flowering ones : 








Have a nice afternoon !


----------



## DonConSemillas (Aug 29, 2011)

after a little vacation, im back 

ill come up with some new photos these days, stay tuned !

be safe !


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 29, 2011)

Good luck with the new lab :aok:


----------



## DonConSemillas (Sep 11, 2011)

First shots of the Early Afghani freshly trimmed top  yummy.

I feel sorry that you can't feel the grape smell trough the photo :icon_smile: .

This is going to be something delicious :hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks great :aok:


----------



## burner (Sep 11, 2011)

buds lookin fine don! enjoy


----------



## DonConSemillas (Oct 4, 2011)

Here are the latest photos I took the other day.

Here we have the last girls from the first grow and the start of the next one  .







Here are the little ones: Black Widow, Orange Haze, Orange Kush, Grandma's Autos (  ), Sweet Pink Grapefruit, Sour Amnesia and another one from Hortilab which name I can't recall now :holysheep: .
Ok, moving on ... :icon_smile: 



This is the Big Rasta. This still has a little way to go.




This is the first African Cheese ( thanks to Buddy and Nol for these  )





This is her older sister, the other African Cheese that we had to support because we worried that it could break cuz of the weight of the buds :hubba: .

I'll come back with another batch of photos with the autos .
Until then have a wonderful day, stay safe and remember to keep a smile on your face  

 :48: puff puff pass


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking nice ...

Thanks ... :48:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 4, 2011)

Is that last picture Powdery Mildew? I hope not! Lookin good


----------



## DonConSemillas (Oct 4, 2011)

No, its BT, something that we spray against omids. It is 100% natural and even if you spray them and you harvest the next day it doesnt make a diference.


----------

